# looking for a good touch wiz rom



## bowtieduece

Could someone point me to a good TW rom De-bloated tweaked, trying to update a friends phone it's currently on 2.1 stock rooted. Hoping I can do this with clockwork recovery.


----------



## bdubs4200

Eewww touchwiz... 2.1.... yuck  well, its been ages since I've ran 2.1 even 2.2 on here but if your looking for 2.1 specifically check out team whiskey. They were my #1 pick for Sammy modded roms. 2.1 and 2.2. But dude if I may suggest, check out phiremod fusion. Its built off cm7, 2.3.7, and its gorgeous, fast, and offers TOOONNS(!) of new features.







its my stable rom I always fall back to after testing ICS and other experimental roms.


----------



## bdubs4200

And btw yes. CWM (recovery) will be your best friend. Flash a 2.2 rom then I HIGHLY recommend trying phiremod fusion. Let every rom sit for at least 10 mins before first boot. Then reboot n let sit for 5... DONT PLAY! I know its hard but it'll be butter after that.


----------



## bowtieduece

bdubs4200 said:


> And btw yes. CWM (recovery) will be your best friend. Flash a 2.2 rom then I HIGHLY recommend trying phiremod fusion. Let every rom sit for at least 10 mins before first boot. Then reboot n let sit for 5... DONT PLAY! I know its hard but it'll be butter after that.


With the cyanogen guys dropping support for the vibrant and the fact that he knows nothing about Android,I just want to give him something stable and stock.thanks for the tips I'll look up these team whiskey roms.


----------

